# Name für ein männlichen Gnom Magier



## k3ks (6. Juli 2008)

Da ich nun Server gewechselt habe und mir einen neuen Namen aussuchen darf,
 würde ich gerne ein paar Vorschläge hören. Hab bis jetzt noch kein Namen gefunden der mir
passt, hab schon einige Generatoren und Listen durchstöbert.

Infos zum Gnom:

Er zieht gerne Aggro, stirbst recht häufig, außerdem Macht er gerne PvP :O


----------



## sNoopY 2007 (6. Juli 2008)

Aggrodeathpvpgnom


<ironieoff>

Gnomili 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mofsens (6. Juli 2008)

k3ks schrieb:


> Da ich nun Server gewechselt habe und mir einen neuen Namen aussuchen darf,
> würde ich gerne ein paar Vorschläge hören. Hab bis jetzt noch kein Namen gefunden der mir
> passt, hab schon einige Generatoren und Listen durchstöbert.
> 
> ...




einfallsloserwicht -.-


----------



## Xiena (6. Juli 2008)

Gnomie? ^^


----------



## Melih (6. Juli 2008)

Aggrognom?


----------



## ReitlanA (6. Juli 2008)

hmm.. wenn ich das richtig versteh sagst du, dass gnome oft aggro ziehen, häufig sterben und gern pvp machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



egal zum namen^^^.. hmm.. lass dir irgendwas einfallen.. klopp auf deiner tastatur rum. wird schon was dabei rauskommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(ich würd ihn Mageru nennen .. ka wieso aber ich würd ihn so nennen)


----------



## Donnerjäger (6. Juli 2008)

ForTheHorde ^^


----------



## Ilunadin (6. Juli 2008)

Slapya


----------



## Aratosao (6. Juli 2008)

Woofy?


----------



## Lillyan (6. Juli 2008)

Was für ein Server isses denn? Zwischen rp und nun-rp besteht da ja schon ein kleiner Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (6. Juli 2008)

Egon?


----------



## Mishua (6. Juli 2008)

/hilfsreicher post off
hânsíchèn

^^
sonst fällt mir nix ein^^


----------



## Emptybook (6. Juli 2008)

bigdig


----------



## Alien123 (6. Juli 2008)

Zwickel oder Zweckel


----------



## Camô (6. Juli 2008)

Mr.niceguy


----------



## Nekros27 (6. Juli 2008)

Taure  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucky1991 (6. Juli 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Egon?



Balder?


----------



## Nipczak (6. Juli 2008)

ichbinzudummmireineneigenennamenauszudenken 

passend oder


----------



## Danbar (6. Juli 2008)

Miraculi, Host, Raul, Ronny, Cliff, Uschi oder Heidi......

Allimania ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (6. Juli 2008)

Gnurfizz     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quenok (6. Juli 2008)

stirbwegwienix
haudraufwienix

mist, hätte weniger asterix sehen sollen -.-

ansonsten...pff.....Devito?


----------



## Trudon (6. Juli 2008)

Figlio?


----------



## lukss (6. Juli 2008)

âssâssînê


----------



## lukss (6. Juli 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Aggrognom?


woher du denn wohl hast *stark überleg*


----------



## 5Heiko12 (6. Juli 2008)

hi, 
nenn ihn doch resident so hab ich meinen auf alleria auch genannt


----------



## Huntergottheit (6. Juli 2008)

darkpeter,darkhorst,darkpaul,darkuwe


----------



## oerpli (6. Juli 2008)

Lösch den Mage, mach dir nen Hexer und nenn ihn Harrydotter.


----------



## genox1 (6. Juli 2008)

Gnomofdeath ist zwar auch einfallslos aber egal^^


----------



## Schlaubel (6. Juli 2008)

GnomeHamDreiBeine


----------



## k3ks (6. Juli 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Was für ein Server isses denn? Zwischen rp und nun-rp besteht da ja schon ein kleiner Unterschied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nein es ist ein normaler PvE Server...


Waren schon relative gute Namen dabei, aber es fehlt irgendwie der "kick" 

Ich such mal weiter aber danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Qwalle (6. Juli 2008)

gnom1


----------



## Vercon (6. Juli 2008)

k3ks schrieb:


> Nein es ist ein normaler PvE Server...
> 
> 
> Waren schon relative gute Namen dabei, aber es fehlt irgendwie der "kick"
> ...




Siegfried
Roy
Virany
Toothpick


KA ^^

Aber im endeffekt musst du selbst wissen, welchen Du nimmst. Du musst mit dem Namen rum rennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nannix (6. Juli 2008)

mein kumpel und ich haben 2 gnom schurken, hanni und nanni (dazu beide sone taucherhelme, da wird man sehr oft angequatscht ^^)

vielleicht was klassisches wie zarathustra oder so, wobei ein DrFreud auch immer gut is ^^


----------



## böseee (6. Juli 2008)

wurstl oder matschi in erinnerung an nen guten freund^^


----------



## Malarki@buffed (6. Juli 2008)

Nenn ihn doch luigi oder tony


----------



## Tidoc (6. Juli 2008)

Gnominator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Footylein (6. Juli 2008)

Nen ihn doch Gnombert ._. Klingt cool find ich *g*


----------



## Bluescreen07 (6. Juli 2008)

Addrollyn
Caregwyn
Caronnyn
Deollyn
Glaecyn
Gleodry
Glyrcyn
Gwaryn
Lamyr
Owacyn
Taryn
Tydoc
Veorraen
Yrallyn
.....

--> World of Warcraft Namegenerator


----------



## Darklight90 (6. Juli 2008)

fusshupe
bittenichttretten
taurehierbinich
hilfelfpriest
oom
rezzeplz


----------



## k3ks (6. Juli 2008)

So, da ich eig. am Anfang schon für Mirko war aber der Name vergeben war, heißt er nun Mirkko

Ich danke allen beteiligten...


----------



## Zachrid (6. Juli 2008)

Kein Gnom kommt ohne Wortspiel im Namen aus:

Pablo De La Amenaza
Thissys Spatta
Prodigy Firestarter


----------



## IQman (6. Juli 2008)

Bämlee
BetterTeamKillThenNoKill
Morgén
Abénd
Crowley (xD)


----------



## Magician.^ (6. Juli 2008)

Luub


----------



## Struppistrap (6. Juli 2008)

Níghtdêàth

Lass dir halt selber mal was einfallen^^


----------



## Neotrion (6. Juli 2008)

PeterEnis
Hansdöner
Harrypropper
Kîngõfâssásîn <--- Der ist sehr einfallsreich
Shâdówgnõm


Oder nenne ihn Neotrion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so heisst mein mage


----------



## Röschti (6. Juli 2008)

Hansmartin. Ne, hab ne bessere Idee .... nenn ihn SuFu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -.-


----------



## Pylonz (6. Juli 2008)

nenn ihn

Panski 
Schambuli
Kubilai

hf gl


----------



## hiddi (6. Juli 2008)

Shâdówdéâthgnóm

denk dir selber was aus <.<


----------



## Soupcasper (6. Juli 2008)

Kampfpixel ist viel cooler!


----------



## Ymenia (6. Juli 2008)

Critzel

ansonsten hätte ich noch anzubieten

Cederic
Marzell-Kewinn
Schakkeline (ach nee dein Gnom war männlich ne?)

Nimm einfach nen blöden Namen, der auf dich aufmerksam macht, das is doch das was du willst. Aufmerksamkeit. Hat die Jugend heutzutage nich mal mehr Ideen für nen dämlichen PvP-Gnom? Ich fass es nich *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## klobaum (6. Juli 2008)

Ghettomage xD


----------



## Teddyhunter (6. Juli 2008)

Horst!!!...oder we wärs mit...SUSHI!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (6. Juli 2008)

Nipczak schrieb:


> ichbinzudummmireineneigenennamenauszudenken
> 
> passend oder




Und du bist zu dämlich einen normalen Post zu schreiben oder....Internet sollte erst ab 18 erlaubt sein.

Zum Topic:
*
Egon* von Seite 1 find ich klasse.....


----------



## KunQ (6. Juli 2008)

geht mal auf Seite 2 und dann nach gaaanz Unten... er hat nen namen @ suchdirselbstnennamenflames... dumm labern aber nichtmals lesen können grz :>


----------



## Pandur87 (6. Juli 2008)

Mal eben mit dem Kopf über die Tastatur rollen und fertig...

"mnuhzjn"


----------



## Shurycain (6. Juli 2008)

Lucky1991 schrieb:


> Balder?



Hugo ?


----------



## Martok (6. Juli 2008)

gimpli


----------



## BlinTo__O (6. Juli 2008)

anstatt Egon -> Egnom   

ich fin der name is cool^^


----------



## Axolotl (6. Juli 2008)

Wenns schon so weit gekommen ist, dass dir kein Name mehr einfaellt, wuerde ich als Heilmittel so was scheinbar nutzloses, meist viereckiges und aus Fasern bestehendes Etwas empfehlen...Ja ich meine ein Buch.

Armer Wicht


----------



## Raqill (6. Juli 2008)

Adolf ?


----------



## lukss (6. Juli 2008)

oder hold die nen freund der auch nen gnom spielt und nen deinen clongnom und dein freund nennt seinenen klongnom und dann zusammen pvp machen klappt am besten mit zwei schurken die dann noch vom equip genau gleich sind


----------



## Kankru (6. Juli 2008)

Mishua schrieb:


> /hilfsreicher post off
> hânsíchèn
> 
> ^^
> sonst fällt mir nix ein^^



Immer diese Namen mit `´^° usw -.-


----------



## Ariatne (6. Juli 2008)

na zur not kann man ihn ja noch Brizzel nennen.


----------



## Crackmack (6. Juli 2008)

Pêrygrîn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Juli 2008)

Frostskilled: Schneeflocke
Feuerskilled: Feuerfunken
Arcane: Dalanar

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## CRUSH111 (6. Juli 2008)

Wie wärs mit: KleineGrößeGroßeAggro


----------



## Shaure (6. Juli 2008)

KarlHeinzKlausDerVierteDerDynastie

Gnomini?


----------



## Kancit (6. Juli 2008)

Meracas?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (6. Juli 2008)

Kill(t)nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2008)

Klausbärbel?


----------



## White-Frost (6. Juli 2008)

Dalandrius? schmeis doch einfach n paar buchstaben zam oder such in nem fantasy buch^^


----------



## Neotrion (6. Juli 2008)

Aun schrieb:


> Klausbärbel?



der is geil^^


----------



## Goonion (6. Juli 2008)

Zagato


----------



## eti123 (6. Juli 2008)

Ich würde ihn "schwulerthread" nennen.


----------



## v3n0m (6. Juli 2008)

VernTroyer xD

@Vorposter dein char heißt bestimmt dummeskiddie oder ?


----------



## Winn (6. Juli 2008)

Magix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devilhunterX (6. Juli 2008)

Hanschwurscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemain Ravenwood (6. Juli 2008)

Nenn ihn Gnarf.


----------



## mofsens (6. Juli 2008)

eti123 schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn "schwulerthread" nennen.



was das mit homosexualitaet zu tun hat kannste mir mal gern erklaeren...


----------



## Nensy (6. Juli 2008)

Nenn ihn FatCow


----------



## Elitebttler (6. Juli 2008)

Finde Egon auch sehr nett^^


----------



## losrunos (6. Juli 2008)

mareike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arquilis (6. Juli 2008)

k3ks schrieb:


> Da ich nun Server gewechselt habe und mir einen neuen Namen aussuchen darf,
> würde ich gerne ein paar Vorschläge hören. Hab bis jetzt noch kein Namen gefunden der mir
> passt, hab schon einige Generatoren und Listen durchstöbert.
> 
> ...


magnifico vielleicht. so heißt doch der aggrognom von marcel, oder?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (6. Juli 2008)

nenn ihn Asp


----------



## killahunter (6. Juli 2008)

hmmm... Magnifico^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Juli 2008)

Evil oder Residentevil


----------



## David (6. Juli 2008)

"Darkfiremage" oder "Darkspacken" vielleicht...?


----------



## Thursoni (6. Juli 2008)

Scheissviech


----------



## Lordixzorn01 (6. Juli 2008)

Olaf Kasprigie ( der wahre "Herr der Ringe" lol


----------



## Viorel (6. Juli 2008)

Da es nen allie ist kannst jeden Namen geben ist eh wayne wird von den Hordies geowned^^


----------



## k3ks (6. Juli 2008)

Viorel schrieb:


> Da es nen allie ist kannst jeden Namen geben ist eh wayne wird von den Hordies geowned^^



mit geowned werden musste dich ja anscheinden auskennen...


----------



## Lianara*mk* (6. Juli 2008)

GnomDetlev
Agrowurm
laufenderzentimeter
Hankyderweinachtskot
Cartman
Doofy
kanalratte
angelamerkel
danielk
A*r*s*c*h
dermitdemwurmtanzt

als gilden namen würd ich dir vorschlagen 

ich bin klein und Tod

ich steh hier unten

ka was ein guter gnomen name ist aber erlichma wer will schon freiwillig nen gnom spielen auser man is voll auf droge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (6. Juli 2008)

Schlagmich
Donald
Quark
Sahne
Klappstuhl

oder wie wärs mit nen Namensgenerator???


----------



## CritYou (6. Juli 2008)

oerpli schrieb:


> Lösch den Mage, mach dir nen Hexer und nenn ihn Harrydotter.



Klasse xD ...


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Juli 2008)

Einmeterzehn


----------



## bma (6. Juli 2008)

"Ichdoof"


----------



## Mace (6. Juli 2008)

holzroxxoreulenklatscher


----------



## Assari (6. Juli 2008)

Nenn in doch *Mirou*


----------



## Ailora (6. Juli 2008)

Großer

alternativ: Langer


----------



## bl0bb (6. Juli 2008)

vllt spire ... aber gnome sind eh nich mein Fall also mach dir ne Hordechar ^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Juli 2008)

Phattony

BegleitervonXXX


----------



## Nightwraith (6. Juli 2008)

Gibblix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Orcwarri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Je nachdem ob RP oder nich...


----------



## zwergwarri (6. Juli 2008)

v3n0m schrieb:


> VernTroyer xD
> 
> @Vorposter dein char heißt bestimmt dummeskiddie oder ?




made my day

wenduin weiß ned wieso aber der name is dumm also passts zu nem gnom^^


----------



## Morcan (6. Juli 2008)

Purzel oder OrcPet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (6. Juli 2008)

Eyzor
Zyroxx
Meltes
Knubbel <3

mhh.... weiß nich, hören sich alle doof an iwie :S


----------



## Valnar93 (6. Juli 2008)

shâdôwâssâsîn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilriad (6. Juli 2008)

Fizzle, Bombl, Kniffle, Zurtig, Rasti, Driffle...

Hm....

Gilriad


----------



## Billcosbyfan (6. Juli 2008)

Mein Gnommagier hieß Hildegart. FAnd ich ganz passend^^


----------



## Oimdudla (6. Juli 2008)

DârkÂngelâMerkelDrâgon

ne..schlag einfach bissl in die tasten (und schrei i am the leetness, wer hatte nochmal die nette sig?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), findest schon was passendes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (7. Juli 2008)

Fackelmann?


----------



## Kofineas (7. Juli 2008)

willste denn nen rp namen??


----------



## Zundahealer (7. Juli 2008)

SuicidGnom


----------



## Leonnie (7. Juli 2008)

Kommastelle - und schau daste immer zwischen Tauren stehst...


----------



## Sarif (7. Juli 2008)

GrafZahl


----------



## Destilatus (7. Juli 2008)

Deinemudda



















			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMay (7. Juli 2008)

Kommastelle ist ja mal cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (7. Juli 2008)

CritYou schrieb:


> ZITAT(oerpli @ 6.07.2008, 13:50) *
> Lösch den Mage, mach dir nen Hexer und nenn ihn Harrydotter.
> 
> 
> Klasse xD ...



lollol made my night ~ perfect merk ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (7. Juli 2008)

Gnoggi^^


----------



## yilmo (7. Juli 2008)

Hab mir jetzt nicht die beiträge durchgelesen aber nenn dich


ShàdówmágèhúntéróÒ

kommt immer SEHR gut! xD


----------



## klobaum (7. Juli 2008)

mofsens schrieb:


> was das mit homosexualitaet zu tun hat kannste mir mal gern erklaeren...


Der Thread ist halt fürn A*sch^^


----------



## wargi (7. Juli 2008)

also für nen gnom find ich pendejo cool


----------



## m@gG0t (7. Juli 2008)

Olaf
Mees
Dimitri
Mämäd


----------



## ReWahn (7. Juli 2008)

Wie wärs mit "Lächérlîch", "zwéìzêntímètêr" oder "schéìsstaufrp" ?

...


----------



## STL (7. Juli 2008)

rüdiger


----------



## Shadlyin (7. Juli 2008)

k3ks schrieb:


> Da ich nun Server gewechselt habe und mir einen neuen Namen aussuchen darf,
> würde ich gerne ein paar Vorschläge hören. Hab bis jetzt noch kein Namen gefunden der mir
> passt, hab schon einige Generatoren und Listen durchstöbert.
> 
> ...


Nero


----------



## Immondys (7. Juli 2008)

Shadlyin schrieb:


> Nero



Hordefutter oder Horst


----------



## Foertel (7. Juli 2008)

Schlicht und ergreifend wie mein Priesterle und zukünfitger Tank, (sind zwar beide lowies aber den Namen mag ich ^^)

Sterben


----------



## ShadowXanTos (7. Juli 2008)

Donnerjäger schrieb:


> ForTheHorde ^^


yes man  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


nenn ihn doch.. hm.. tischkicker-figur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mein gott wieso löschst du nicht einen von deinen chars die du eh nicht mehr brauchst weil du ja wo anders angefangen hast und nennst ihn so wie den char? ^^
oder du nimmst den namen von deim char und machst *1* ´ oder ` oder ^ drüber
stell dich doch net so an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

eine andere möglichkeit wäre aber das tief in dir drin jemand verhinder will das du einen gnomenmage spielst und deswegen verhindert er dir das ein passender name einfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meganeo (7. Juli 2008)

Ich finde: "AchtungKeinBall" relativ gut


----------



## Monyesak (7. Juli 2008)

nichdrauftreten


----------



## Melih (7. Juli 2008)

ich hab ne neue idee:

Fródó


----------



## MoeMT384 (7. Juli 2008)

Sorry, wenn ich euch hier die Laune verderbe, aber es heißt:"Name für *einen* männlichen Gnom"



Spoiler



Grammatik ist kein Kunststoff


----------



## reddox (7. Juli 2008)

Ich finde bei Gnomen muss immer x/y/z im namen sein. Xamyn z.B.


----------



## DemodarAustria (7. Juli 2008)

Ich find Stöpsel passend.

Bei uns am Server läuft ne "Ganzkleine" Gnomenmagierin rum, vlt also Ganzkleiner? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (7. Juli 2008)

Shädowtöter   (läuft auf unser´m Server rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
kleinabergemein
GnomenEstOmen
kickme
Trethupe
Kotklumpen
Bääärbel
großmachenkriegeniemanden
sizedoesentmatter
XXS


----------



## Crosis (7. Juli 2008)

needname

würde auch passen^^


----------



## d2wap (7. Juli 2008)

Um mein geliebtes Linux zu ehren:

K-Nome ^^


----------



## Midnightboy (7. Juli 2008)

Danbar schrieb:


> Miraculi, Host, Raul, Ronny, Cliff, Uschi oder Heidi......
> 
> Allimania ftw
> 
> ...



Du hast den gnom vergessen der heist 

Dimitrii  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karull (7. Juli 2008)

Stöpsel


----------



## Plakner (7. Juli 2008)

Fruchtzwergi :>


----------



## Siebäsiech (7. Juli 2008)

Doofy

Hanswurscht

Kreissäge

Nerftmich

oderso


----------



## Sciloi (7. Juli 2008)

Frühstückchen^^


----------



## Thylemo (7. Juli 2008)

soweit ich das gelesen habe hat er sich schon auf seite 3? einen namen ausgesucht. daher isses nur noch spam hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Byron (7. Juli 2008)

Nenn ihn Friedhelm


----------



## Mompster (7. Juli 2008)

Ar$chlöchlein


----------



## Hadez6666 (7. Juli 2008)

Minizwerg, zukleinfürdiewelt wären 2 die mir spontan für einen gnome einfallen


----------



## Thorat (7. Juli 2008)

lol, sind hier den überall nur n00bs?!

Nenn in Shãdówkìllêrõfdéâth 
das ist der beste name!


----------



## -sonixx- (7. Juli 2008)

Elefantentampon   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallhärter (7. Juli 2008)

Taurenfußball


----------



## Vincious (7. Juli 2008)

Thorat schrieb:


> lol, sind hier den überall nur n00bs?!
> 
> Nenn in Shãdówkìllêrõfdéâth
> das ist der beste name!



ok...dann wirst du nie in eine gilde eingeladen werden, weils keiner schreiben kann/will


b2t: gnomli


----------



## Renkin (7. Juli 2008)

Großertyp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ektomorph (7. Juli 2008)

--> Häppchen oder Orgasmatron <--


----------



## riggedi (7. Juli 2008)

Acht Seiten mit Vorschlägen. Bei der Auswahl bietet es sich evtl. an einen Thread zu erstellen, um von der Community zu erfahren, welche der Beste Name davon ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Namenstip: "Entkommen"

Riggedi


----------



## Gothmorg (7. Juli 2008)

Ähm, Gnom...
wie wärs mit Hoecker? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (7. Juli 2008)

stückfleisch


----------



## Sascha_BO (7. Juli 2008)

Taurentampon
Analsonde
Kodofutter
Pimmelzwerg
Made


----------



## Mingo (7. Juli 2008)

Mingo


----------



## Sebasti92 (7. Juli 2008)

Sebastian


----------



## KleinHawk (7. Juli 2008)

OpferGnom...


----------



## Amenna (7. Juli 2008)

lootelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoggi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EggMcMuffin ôô


----------



## ChiaDharma (7. Juli 2008)

Omg wieso wird sowas nicht geschlossen?!

Kann ich jetzt auch 9 Threads aufmachen für jede Klasse eins wo ich nen Namen suche?!

Und es wird langsam langweilig,jeder nerdige Hans Wurst mus hier seinen Senf abgeben,Sorry Leute ihr seid nicht lustig und eure Namen sind alle vorhersehbar.

Leider gibt es heir anscheinend kein kreatives Leben...


----------



## Amenna (7. Juli 2008)

ChiaDharma schrieb:


> Omg wieso wird sowas nicht geschlossen?!
> 
> Kann ich jetzt auch 9 Threads aufmachen für jede Klasse eins wo ich nen Namen suche?!
> 
> ...




immer diese doofen humoristen wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da hat wohl jemand schlecht geschlafen ^^


----------



## kadet123 (7. Juli 2008)

nenn ihn Penisseule hab ich irgendwo mal gesehn oder Gnomfresser oda was weis ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mobius-1337 (7. Juli 2008)

abgeleitet von GROM , würd ich ihn Gnomhellscream nennen :>


----------



## Cadat (7. Juli 2008)

Haris Pilton


----------



## Dreidan (7. Juli 2008)

Nenn ihn doch *Findkeinami* oder *Kreativix* oder wie wärs mit *Klaus* ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (7. Juli 2008)

Sepp! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanneh (7. Juli 2008)

Wolfgang !!


----------



## Amoenitas (7. Juli 2008)

Ich hab meinen Gnom Magier nach einem eher unbekannten griechischen Gott benannt^^ geh mal auf Wikipedia, da gibts ne Liste...


----------



## Siebäsiech (7. Juli 2008)

ChiaDharma schrieb:


> Und es wird langsam langweilig,jeder nerdige Hans Wurst mus hier seinen Senf abgeben,Sorry Leute ihr seid nicht lustig und eure Namen sind alle vorhersehbar.
> 
> Leider gibt es heir anscheinend kein kreatives Leben...



Damit schneidest du dir mit deinem Beitrag ins eigene Fleisch du Hanswürstchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itrial²³ (7. Juli 2008)

arashi
oder achim =)


----------



## Andokaii (7. Juli 2008)

nen ihn doch <Minimi> der kleine ist sooo süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kornos (7. Juli 2008)

Nenn ihn Skeddy, mein Gnommagier heisst auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skullboy (7. Juli 2008)

wie wäre es mit marcel der hat mit seinem gnom die selben eigenschaften ( bis auf pvp)


----------



## Toraka' (7. Juli 2008)

das klingt iwie nach Marcels Aggrognom (!!!) tauf ihn doch einfach ********* wie der Aggrognom. (ja mit absicht zensiert)


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. Juli 2008)

Magnificus?


----------



## Tyraila (7. Juli 2008)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Gnurfizz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




monstergnom 
moppel
gnomi
habmichlieb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/ironie off


^^


----------



## Veilchen (7. Juli 2008)

Scoob.... spricht man skoob^^find ich i-wie gut^^....sag uns bescheid wenn du dich entschieden hast...gewinner bekommt en lob^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2008)

arkanerhalbermeter^^


----------



## paTschQ (7. Juli 2008)

Horst?


----------



## böseee (7. Juli 2008)

nenn ihn
# Porphyrion
# Epiphaltes
# Eurytos
# Klytios
# Mimas
# Enkelados
# Pallas
# Polybotes
# Hippolytos
# Gration
# Agrios
# Thoas
yeah der fred ist mein ich hab die neue seite!


----------

